

Best way to use emoticons - lukyvj
http://bullgit.lucasbonomi.com/moodicons/
We know you love add some moods into your text, thats why we picked some of the best emoticons of the list, to create a ready-to-use stylesheet that you can use on every web-project you want !
======
TimPietrusky
Fucking awesome!

